# Any taxidermist do good work on deer for 300-350?



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I know, I know go to the best there is. And I am, bad thing is that I have 4 there right now.
Now I've just shot this 140 4x4 with my bow and I have a hard time not mounting something like that, he's a beutiful buck.
Just wondering if theres anyone doing deer for around $300-350, that look good after they are finished. If there is could you let me know who and how much and if you can post some pics of thier work if you could.

Thanks!


----------



## skyfarmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a buddy that did my bow deer last year and has since got his liscence I think he did a good job as did others that have seen it. That was a year ago and he is only getting better. I think he is at $275? email [email protected] for his number


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a guy in TRF that is around that price. I have his brochure on my desk work. I can get it on Monday.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks
I shot you an email.


----------

